
Quantum Algorithm Zoo - ghosthamlet
http://quantumalgorithmzoo.org/
======
dimtion
What surprises me, is that every algorithm listed here is faster (has a
smaller time complexity) than its classical counterpart. Is this why “quantum
computing is faster” is a common belief?

~~~
hannob
The point is: the only reason people care about quantum algorithms is because
they are faster. That's what makes quantum computers interesting.

Of course you can build quantum algorithms that are slower. Maybe there are
some obscure cases where this gives deeper insights into understanding quantum
computing. But overall they're just not interesting, so they won't end up in
such a list.

------
andybak
Damn. I'll have to stop joking that quantum computing is only interesting if
you're inordinately interested in factoring large integers...

